# Do you really know  what you're drinking?



## rkunsaw (Aug 10, 2014)

http://fortune.com/2014/06/12/coke-lawsuit-pom/?xid=ob_rss


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't care.   I drink PEPSI.  Let them fight it out.  I would think the Supreme Court had more serious

things to think about.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't drink non of that crap...Coke contains phosphoric acid...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

I see past all the labeling and advertising gimmicks, and try to only drink juices that are clearly labeled, like 100% cranberry juice, not from concentrate, no sugar or chemicals added.  The soft-drink sodas like colas, are best used for cleaning grease and grime off of cement floors.  I haven't touched them in years.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 10, 2014)

Bud Light, Folgers coffee, milk and an occasional stout margarita. Wife loves champagne as well. All five "good stuff"......LOL


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, I know what I'm drinking ... it's this. ..  It's expensive (48 oz./ $10) but great in hot weather. I buy it all summer.








.. (I haven't seen those coke pom products)


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 11, 2014)

The reason Pom is suing Coca-Cola is because of deceptive marketing. Pom juice contains 100% of the juice on the front label. Minute Maid Juice contains Only a tiny trace of the juice on the label. I hope Pom wins this suit, but with Coca-Colas money I doubt t will happen.

At least it might make more consumers aware of the fraudulent way companies get people to buy their products.


----------



## TrickorTreat (Aug 21, 2014)

LOL, Don't really care after two glasses of Rose on a saturday night. Coming up for 66 years old and still binge drinking. layful:  Don't touch it at all during the week or on Sundays but Saturday night is party night. I once even had a quick sly puff of my nephews "joint"  when no-one else was looking when he and his friends were out on the deck having a drink before setting off to town (my husband would have murdered me if he had known) but it was something on my list that I had always wanted to do, it didn't have much effect though, maybe like drinking one too many glasses of wine. (absolute shame on me) it was only a one off, honestly.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 21, 2014)

TrickorTreat said:


> I once even had a quick sly puff of my nephews "joint"  when no-one else was looking when he and his friends were out on the deck having a drink before setting off to town (my husband would have murdered me if he had known) but it was something on my list that I had always wanted to do, it didn't have much effect though, maybe like drinking one too many glasses of wine. (absolute shame on me) it was only a one off, honestly.



You don`t have to be ashamed of that one,Trick. Several on here have admitted to enjoying that one!


----------



## Ina (Aug 21, 2014)

Me too. :hide:


----------



## TrickorTreat (Aug 22, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> You don`t have to be ashamed of that one,Trick. Several on here have admitted to enjoying that one!



 Thank goodness, I had visions of raised hands to mouths and cries of "OMG, what sort of person has joined us on here. Phew ! "


----------



## TrickorTreat (Aug 22, 2014)

Ina said:


> Me too. :hide:



nthego:  ooh, you naughty thing Ina, now we know where to look for you in future, smoking weed behind the sofa


----------



## Ina (Aug 22, 2014)

Trick..., When I was almost 20, my doctor suggested "it" for my chronic pain, (broke my back at 10), he also provided it for me for many years. My whole family are aware that "it" is part of my life, and has been for over 42 years. But now I have to take pain pills daily too. I don't like to lie, so I hope I don't loose any forum friends. :hide:


----------



## TrickorTreat (Aug 22, 2014)

wow Ina, sorry to hear that, if anyone deserves anything that relieves your pain, you certainly do. sending big hug


----------



## Bob66 (Sep 6, 2014)

Diet Pepsi & of course any beer.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 6, 2014)

Bob66 said:


> Diet Pepsi & of course any beer.



The beer is okay in moderation. Diet sodas are the worst thing you can drink


----------

